# Educate me on modern hunting clothing



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Can someone give me the lowdown on modern hunting clothing in terms of design, pro's and cons of fabric used, best in what season, and brands? 



Basically, everything I know about field clothing, is limited to what I wore in the military in the 90's. It's what Ive worn for years, its what i'm comfortable with, it's what I know works. I like cotton/poly twill, or better yet, NYCO twill, but nobody makes that anymore. (aka "winter weight" BDU's) The newest thing I've got, is synthetic t shirts/base layer; and I only recently discovered those in the last few years, and I love em.


How I usually dress for the hunt:


- 1 set of medium long BDU pants (or the closest I can get to it with "6 pocket cargo pants" that are usually way too thin and cheap)


- 10" high boots and 1 set blousing straps, cause I still tuck my pants inside my boots. (not that we have chiggers here, but that's a rasberry ankle inducing experience I will never repeat)

- Camo Synthetic long sleeve shirt as a base layer, cause this stuff is miraculous.

- 5 button USGI wool sweater for a mid layer. I have a couple but their starting to show their age.


-Camo button up long sleeve shirt made from a cotton twill like my pants

- add one coat, or synthetic/ wool long johns as needed.


I don't know diddly squat about all this new stuff. I see a whole lot of polyester. When I see that, I think of an old pair of dress uniform pants with the perma crease that were a little stretchy.


I've looked at some of the modern stuff in sportsmans in passing, and I can't wrap my head around the 180 -200ish price tag for a pair of pants. Is that stuff really worth that kind of price tag?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Obviously there is a lot that goes into it. I can only speak to my experience.

There is definitely benefit to some of the newer gear and the fabrics that are used. That being said, if what you have been doing forever works for you and your style of hunting, don't spend money just for the hell of it.

I've owned and worn a lot of the newer gear. I currently have pieces of Sitka, Kuiu, and Firstlite hanging in my closet, and use them all. I've found that their quality and functionality works great for the backcountry hunting I do. I still wear camo quite a bit, but it's not nearly as important. Most of the pieces that I add nowadays, even from the hunting companies, is coyote brown or some other neutral solid.

Most of the pants offered are a nylon/spandex blend or poly blend with a water resistant treatment. I previously mentioned that I wear a lot of solids. There are several options for a nylon/spandex technical pant in solid colors that don't cost near as much as those currently offered by hunting companies.

Many of the layering pieces are made from lighter weight merino wool which has pretty strong benefits as far as weight/warmth and scent control. Also a lot of good synthetic options, which are much more durable than the merino layers. For that reason I use a synthetic layer on the exterior almost always. 

I also use a puffy(synthetic or down) and a nylon shell for extended periods of glassing in colder weather.

I think sometimes there is an advantage to having a piece of gear or clothing designed specifically with hunters in mind. I personally like the fit, feel, and performance of the high dollar stuff, but it absolutely is NOT necessary to be successful.

The exception I see to this is boots. I think finding a good pair of boots that will tolerate a lot of miles and hold up without ruining your feet is important. I also recognize that not everyone is backpacking in to hunt, and this may not be as important to some.

Everyone hunts differently, and I don't think there's a one-size-fits-all approach to clothing, any more than I do to guns/bows/trucks/wives etc. I do know that the modern gear has made me more comfortable, and allows me to stay out longer, while hunting the way I like to hunt.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

KUIU.

Not going to educate much further but KUIU with their Merino wool and Peloton....buddy. It's like wearing the baddest set of pajamas you have ever owned in your entire existence with the human race.

..KUIU..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If what you are using now works why change it and go into hock buying the fancy stuff? 

I got along for years with a pair of army surplus BDU's and thermals under them. If I wanted them to shed water I would just spray them down with silicon spray. I still can't understand why someone would pay for what these new camo clothing lines are asking. 

If nothing else and you can find something that fits, head to King's Camo outlet store in Lindon and see if you can find anything that you like.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Weight, warm, comfortable.
I dunno about you but I don't like sleeping in Jean's nor trying to work in heavy layers.

Don't really care to pack extra weight if I don't have to either...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> If what you are using now works why change it and go into hock buying the fancy stuff?
> 
> I got along for years with a pair of army surplus BDU's and thermals under them. If I wanted them to shed water I would just spray them down with silicon spray. I still can't understand why someone would pay for what these new camo clothing lines are asking.
> 
> If nothing else and you can find something that fits, head to King's Camo outlet store in Lindon and see if you can find anything that you like.


I'm not looking to buying a bunch of new stuff. Though I do find myself trying to find a replacement for BDU pants that isn't going to cost a lot, that I could use in april, may, sept, oct, and nov. Haven't seen anything like that yet, all i do see is either some really cheap stuff, or really expensive stuff with nothing in between. So I just wonder about it is all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm not looking to buying a bunch of new stuff. Though I do find myself trying to find a replacement for BDU pants that isn't going to cost a lot, that I could use in april, may, sept, oct, and nov. Haven't seen anything like that yet, all i do see is either some really cheap stuff, or really expensive stuff with nothing in between. So I just wonder about it is all.


I don't know what you call expensive but there is a Army Surplus store in Colorado that I get a lot of my stuff from.

https://www.arvadasurplus.com/

If you are get up to the Ogden area check out Smith and Edwards for something that you like.



olibooger said:


> Weight, warm, comfortable.
> I dunno about you but I don't like sleeping in Jean's nor trying to work in heavy layers.
> 
> Don't really care to pack extra weight if I don't have to either...


I learned a long time ago to pack a pair of sweats or lighter pants to change into when I get back to camp. You are a lot more comfortable in something like that than any camo on the market. Plus I have also learned if I want a good nights sleep to get out of my hunting gear


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

You missed the point. But that's okay. To each their own!!

BTW, I wouldn't sleep in my outer layers either. That's just silly.

Forgot to mention, ahem...lifetime warranty.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Until someone hikes the mountains in clothing such as KUIU or Sitka or the like, they will never understand what they are missing out on. Not to mention living in that clothing for a week out of a backpack. Worth the money..

Same with boots. My eyes were opened to a whole new world once I dropped $300 on a pair of boots.. I wont ever go back. Being comfortable in the mountains goes a long way, and I would consider my clothing to be survival gear.

For me, comfort doesn't have a price. Especially at 11,000 ft

For me, its KUIU

You want to stay away from cotton clothing. Once you sweat in it, or if it rains. Basically if it gets wet it takes a long time to dry it out as opposed to the Peloton or polyester based fabrics you find in "modern" hunting cloths. That type of material draws moisture away from your body better and dries a lot faster. Even in a more wide range of temperatures and conditions, cold or hot. Usually that type of material is engineered to be lighter, stronger and ounce for ounce, warmer or cooler depending on the design features


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> Until someone hikes the mountains in clothing such as KUIU or Sitka or the like, they will never understand what they are missing out on. Not to mention living in that clothing for a week out of a backpack. Worth the money..
> 
> Same with boots. My eyes were opened to a whole new world once I dropped $300 on a pair of boots.. I wont ever go back. Being comfortable in the mountains goes a long way, and I would consider my clothing to be survival gear.
> 
> ...


^^ What he said ^^
I agree


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > If what you are using now works why change it and go into hock buying the fancy stuff?
> ...


I had the same predicament and went "more expensive" on a lifetime warranty over cheap stuff that WILL fail in time with nothing to back it up besides more money. Beyond that I'm more comfortable wearing "more expensive" from the beginning than fighting the reality of what I actually need.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Some of the new clothing is cool but it is over priced, why anyone would pay over $50 for a pair of underwear is beyond me.

You already got guys posting how cotton kills and all the other bull they post because they feel they have to justify why they spent $1000 on there clothing instead of just giving facts. 

I do have a couple pieces of moderately price clothes and there nice clothes but considering I spent 20 years working in the woods in cotton, wool and just your general cheap long johns the fancy overpriced stuff isn't needed. A good pair of rain gear go a long ways in keeping a guy dry.

Considering one poster mentioned sleeping in jeans then when question backtracked I would take most clothing rants with a grain of salt.

If you got the bucks and want fancy clothes then by all means get some but if you want more reasonable priced clothes keep along the lines that you currently are using.

Check out SKRE clothing out of Hurricane, there stuff looks good and while still expensive it's not as bad as some of the other stuff.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

No justification needed here. If i want something, I buy it. Its that simple. I also tend to buy product that works so that I get my moneys worth out of what I buy 
I'v spent my fair share in the mountains, I know whats good and whats not as good.

Working in the woods and living in the woods I would say are two different things. 

He wanted to know what the hype was so, I presented a few facts. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Who doesn't like a lifetime warranty?

Haters gonna hate.

Unless you hunt from your truck.

Quality gear is a no brainer. Good luck


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have had a real hard time dropping major coin on clothes as I’ve done fine all these years hunting in brown Levi’s and good wool or polyester wicking hoodies and coats. Recently I wanted to switch it up some and try some of this new fancy camo just for fun.

Some things I can justify in my brain and some I can’t. Dropping $625 on camo clothes—heck no! But donating $625 to the Chukar foundation at the last banquet that all goes towards wildlife and getting fully equipped with the best kings camp has to offer—yeah I could justify that. So I bid and won the kings camo 8 piece clothing extravaganza at the last banquet and will soon be stopping by their outlet store to be decked to the heals in the latest hunting fashions! 

I think I got a ‘good deal’ on this stuff and I appreciate Kings camo for their donation to wildlife. I’m pretty excited to give these clothes a try and see what all the hype is about. So if you want to try out some clothes but can’t justify the price tag, go to a wildlife banquet and buy a package deal like I did. I bet the turkey federation or any other wildlife organization would offer something like this. Just thinking out of the box!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> You want to stay away from cotton clothing. Once you sweat in it, or if it rains. Basically if it gets wet it takes a long time to dry it out as opposed to the Peloton or polyester based fabrics you find in "modern" hunting cloths. That type of material draws moisture away from your body better and dries a lot faster. Even in a more wide range of temperatures and conditions, cold or hot. Usually that type of material is engineered to be lighter, stronger and ounce for ounce, warmer or cooler depending on the design features


I agree. Merino wool is what I use now for pants and then maybe a synthetic type top as described above, sometimes wool as well. I don't own any KUIU or Sitka but use First Lite frequently. Also have some Core 4 for tops before they stopped making it. There are other quality brands out there that you don't hear too much about as well, depends on the marketing strategy.

In hunter's safety they teach us "cotton kills". There are times, however, where a normal pair of blue jeans and a regular jacket are just fine, depends on what your activity is and what the weather is like.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Working in the woods and living in the woods I would say are two different things.


How do you figure? Or maybe I need to clarify? How about spending 5 to 7 days a week hiking over hill and dale in sunshine, rain or snow all across the Western US. Spent 4 months living out of a tent and weeks at a time living out of a pack.

When I am hunting I can head back to the truck any time, 5 miles back in is just a hop back to the road. When working in the woods your getting paid to do a job and coming out early because your cold and wet isn't acceptable.

Guys want to make a big deal out of how tuff the hunt is to impress people or make themselves feel better, I have no idea why. Go spend a few years working in the woods and a wet hunt becomes no different then walking from your vehicle to the store in the rain. Guys get all wrapped up in these fancy hunting clothes and all the BS that goes along with it but they fail to realize that there are 100's of guys out in the woods everyday working away in what most would consider street clothes.

Biggest issue is the fancy clothes just don't hold up all that well when one spends day after day bashing and crashing through the brush, heck even double front Carhartt pants take a beating after a few months. Sure in the low stress occasional hunting use world the fancy clothes do just fine but take a pair of $200 pants and wear them for a week getting from point a to point b in the straightest line you can to save a little wear and tear on the feet and them paints will be trashed in no time.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

olibooger said:


> Who doesn't like a lifetime warranty?
> 
> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> ...


I take it from your statements about lifetime warranty that your one of them guys that will use and abuse a piece of gear for a few years and when it's starting to wear feel you can take it back for a replacement. Ya well we already know what these type of guys did to the Cabela's once great return policy on boot and other gear. Some of use have a stronger moral compass then others and don't return gear that we have used and abused.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

muddydogs said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> > Who doesn't like a lifetime warranty?
> ...


Good thing KUIU, Vortex and Badlands are the first lifetime warranty pieces of gear I've bought or else I might actually fall into your stereotype. And the quality of those items are good enough I havent had to use the warranty.

On the other hand, my everyday boots I condition and polish weekly. My hunting gear is well taken care of.

Trash and abuse? Far farrrrrr from it.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Lone Hunter
Good luck sorting out the BS regarding the topic of this thread.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lone hunter, if you’re looking for some inexpensive pants that still use some of the modern tech, check out the Wrangler outdoor performance nylon pants. Nylon spandex blend with a 4-way stretch. Two low profile cargo pockets. Solid colors. $22 at your local Wal Mart or online. I don’t think they are quite as well constructed as the first lite, kuiu, or Sitka that I own but you can buy 6-10 pairs for what the others cost. I also have some Prana Zion and Kuhl Renegade pants that you can occasionally find on sale online for 50-60$ that have a gusseted crotch and have proven to be really durable. All made out of “technical” fabrics(Nylon/Spandex) In solid colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This is just me, but I don't enjoy wearing camo and I don't enjoying paying a premium for a name/camo. However, I do like to wear comfortable, warm clothes with less layers.

So I buy Merino base layers at places like Costco or Sierra Trading post. They are 50-75% cheaper than some of the hunting name-brands. There are options for outer layers from many quality outdoor brands. You can find great stuff on close out. Swedish/Finnish wool pants are excellent winter pants for $40. LL Bean Big Game Hunter Pant for $90 is a decent choice too. I have only good to say about Helly Hansen gear. 

Nothing wrong with performance wear. 

..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> How do you figure? Or maybe I need to clarify? How about spending 5 to 7 days a week hiking over hill and dale in sunshine, rain or snow all across the Western US. Spent 4 months living out of a tent and weeks at a time living out of a pack.
> 
> When I am hunting I can head back to the truck any time, 5 miles back in is just a hop back to the road. When working in the woods your getting paid to do a job and coming out early because your cold and wet isn't acceptable.
> 
> ...


sounds more like stubborn stupidity than anything. Sorry but, you'll never talk me into wandering around the mountains in wet cloths to prove that I'm some kind of Bad A.

I'm out! I'v got other threads to read..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

All this talk about stretchy pants reminded me of ol' Nacho Libre -

"Chanco, when you become a man ... you wear stretchy pants _hunting._"

A few years ago, I saved up and purchased some higher end hunting clothes - it was totally worth it. I could care less about this camo pattern vs. that camo pattern, the higher end clothes are simply much more comfortable. I've never heard anyone ask if a Swaro spotter is compatible to a Vortex spotter, it's always the other way around - people trying to get swaro performance without the swaro price. I believe the same holds true for hunting clothing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously, I looked at the pictures on Kuiu's web sight and frankly I have never seen or been in any places or situations that they picture and present as normal hunting scenarios in their ads. Like the one with the two guys standing on the side of a cliff overlooking some vast expanse, glassing hundreds of miles of wilderness. Just awe inspiring...my fantasies run wild and I loose all inhibitions when shopping...gee that could be me.
Not to say that their clothing isn't good, the stuff is actually really good, but I bet those two guys in that picture are carrying about $3000 of clothing/pack/boots(rifle and binocs not included) each...they sure are pretty. 
Like my daddy always said, "if you got it, flaunt it"


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've ran a bunch of high end clothing over the years and yes it's just simply better. Sure you can do without it but for me it makes me more comfortable so I can enjoy not just endure. I've been using SKRE Gear the last couple years they are a Utah company that makes a great product that's still cheaper than the big names.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One big problem with all these fancy clothing options is that when you see a outfitter/guide or hunter wearing it on TV is that odds are they never paid a dime for what they have on. 

I know a outfitter in Arizona that has a contract with Kuiu and all of his clothing is supplied by them. All he has to be done is to be seen in all of his hunting photos wearing the equipment that they supplied. He also has a contract with Swarovski to use their optics. He buys his binoculars and spotting scopes through the manufacture at a ridiculous low price just to have his picture takes using them. He can then resell them whenever he wants to and does so on Ebay every year after hunting season is over for him. 

He did mention that if he had to pay for the equipment that he would go with Walmart clothing but would keep buying the Swarovski's, but that he would keep the Swarovski's for more than one or two years.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

CPAjeff said:


> All this talk about stretchy pants reminded me of ol' Nacho Libre -
> 
> "Chanco, when you become a man ... you wear stretchy pants _hunting._"
> 
> A few years ago, I saved up and purchased some higher end hunting clothes - it was totally worth it. I could care less about this camo pattern vs. that camo pattern, the higher end clothes are simply much more comfortable. I've never heard anyone ask if a Swaro spotter is compatible to a Vortex spotter, it's always the other way around - people trying to get swaro performance without the swaro price. I believe the same holds true for hunting clothing.


Amen


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> There are several options for a nylon/spandex technical pant in solid colors that don't cost near as much as those currently offered by hunting companies.


What brand?
Where are you buying them?

I like my UA Tech performance golf pants -- but they are too dressy for casual outdoor use. I really like Sitka pants - but don't care much for the $100 price tag. I could use a few more grey / black pairs of pants...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> What brand?
> 
> Where are you buying them?
> 
> I like my UA Tech performance golf pants -- but they are too dressy for casual outdoor use. I really like Sitka pants - but don't care much for the $100 price tag. I could use a few more grey / black pairs of pants...


Prana Zion/Brion have been great for me. I like the Brion without pockets cuz they double as technical Sunday pants too. Never know when you're gonna need to make a quick escape to the mountains....

I usually hunt out clearance on them on backcountry.com or REI. Same with the Kuhl Renegade. I can generally find them for around $50. I think they are regularly $79 or $89. All super durable and comfortable.

I also have 4 pairs of the Wrangler Outdoor performance Nylon pants. They don't have the gusseted crotch like most hunting pants or the Prana/Kuhl, but they have a 4-way stretch and low profile cargo pockets. I've found them to be pretty durable and they're a stretch Nylon like most hunting pants. $22 at Wal Mart. I know I might lose credibility uttering Wal Mart and Technical in the same sentence, but I heard about them on Rokslide and another backpacking site and figured for $20 it was worth a shot. They are great for everyday use too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Prana Zions are on sale for $55 - $60 depending on the color - thanks for recommendation, I picked up a couple pairs.

https://www.backcountry.com/prana-s...hdDpNZW4ncyBQYW50czoxOjc6YmMtbWVucy1wYW50cw==


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Prana Zions are on sale for $55 - $60 depending on the color - thanks for recommendation, I picked up a couple pairs.
> 
> https://www.backcountry.com/prana-s...hdDpNZW4ncyBQYW50czoxOjc6YmMtbWVucy1wYW50cw==


Im sure you'll like them. They also have a DWR finish just like most hunting pants. Pretty solid option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Can someone give me the lowdown on modern hunting clothing......?


This is my opinion and my opinion only.

Your question should have ended there (where I cut it off). Here is my take on modern hunting clothing.

1.- It's expensive because hunters are willing to pay for it.

2.- It does not really give you an advantage.

3.- The only gain you get is in comfort. Basically how warm or cool it will keep you, how well it will dry and stay warm when wet, etc,. This all depends on what you wear, when and how.

4.- It will not make you a better hunter or get you closer to your quarry.

5.- Deer have bad eye sight (I said sight) so, patterns of camo make very little difference; colors play a bigger roll. Deer will see your movement before they actually see you.

6.- They don't eliminate or block your scent. Really they don't.

My take on it is to buy something made with the best quality technical fabrics you can afford and that are appropriate for your hunting climate. I use a medium light weight fabric for all my hunting up until the snow comes. I use my base layer as my insulation. As it gets colder I use warmer/denser base layers. Once it gets cold and snowy I switch to the heavy weight fabrics and base layers.

My biggest concern when I hunt are my feet. If my feet are warm even when wet I can handle the entire day. I keep my feet in good shape by using good boots and at least 50% merino wool and 50% nylon-polyester fabric socks.

Don;t get caught in the hype. Buy it and use it because of the quality and comfort not the trends or gimmicks.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MadHunter said:


> This is my opinion and my opinion only.
> 
> Your question should have ended there (where I cut it off). .


Yeah I guess your right on that.

As an aside though, I take my equipment seriously, because nothing i hate more then equipment failure (in one form or another) in the field. In fact, I'm downright picky about my gear, but I have a "beer budget" when it comes to that, so I tend to obsess with finding out as much as I can.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I own some Sitka, some UA, some Kings, some Badlands. I also own plenty of Wrangler and Hanes clothing.

All are good or at least good enough most of the time.

What I’ve found though is that these high end or name brand hunting clothes are designed for one thing. Hunting.

They tend to use better fabrics, have reinforcement where needed and the pockets are better for hunting situations. They are built for the type of work being performed. But they are overpriced.

Get the right tool for the job and don’t look back.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I must be doing it wrong. I've killed almost every big game animal in my life wearing levi's and a olive colored jacket. I do have a gortex camo jacket to throw on if its wet, and some 25 year old Walls Camo insulated overalls if its really cold. But always levis and the olive jacket underneath.

Deer... elk... antelope, they don't seem to care at all. Killed too many to count.

My advice, dress comfortable for the current weather. You could be in a clown suit and still kill big game in utah.


-DallanC


----------



## Izzy77 (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't know how old you are, but everyone has a period when they can't find the right style for themselves. You need things for hunting, that's great. My son is a hunter and he has a lot of different overalls and boots. I didn't help him in the selection of this clothes. But I helped him choose thermal underwear. This is important when you are going to the forest. In the store where I buy things there are always discounts and generally very good prices. And it doesn't matter where you live, they have delivery. If you are interested click here.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Izzy77 said:


> i've bought a lot for hunting froma nice store, if you want i'll leave a link


You can buy SPAM at any grocery store. No link necessary. It's great fried and served with eggs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, I have to admit, kings camo recently got some business from me. I can't resist a good sale, and I'll buy local when I can. Got a couple pair of their Preacher pants, and a couple mid layers for half off. I'll let you know how they work out after I've used them enough to have a valid opinion. 

Main reason I find myself looking at more modern material is I found myself up on a mountain, in an unexpected sleet storm, snow on the ground, and soaking wet bdu pants as a result. I left my out layer rain pants at home because I wasn't expecting that weather, nor was it in the report. My core was fine, but the conditions were such, that I knew if I sat down, or stayed still too long, id probably go hypothermic fairly quickly, so I kept moving until I got down the mountain. Every time I go out, I try to improve my game, so... I guess we'll see about these new fancy pants of mine after this years hunts.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I picked up hunting about four years ago at the ripe old age of 35. I picked up some cotton camo for waterfowl and big game. It worked fine. I was shocked at the prices from brands like First Lite, KUIU, Sitka, etc. I'm the dude that buys most of his clothes (once a year) from Sam's or Costco. But then I took a chance on some King's Camo XKG Preacher Pants which were well over $100 (way more than the $30 I spend on jeans every few years). After one season turkey hunting in them I was sold. They were quiet, warm and more water resistant. They didn't fade like my cotton stuff did. I've since purchased more King's Camo stuff and some stuff from KUIU. Technical clothing has come a long way!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There will be those that bag on people who spend the money to buy quality clothing, and it’s common to suggest “a lot of deer have been killed in Levi’s and red flannel.” 

Yes, that is true. And I’ll retort every time that you will stay our longer, safer, and enjoy it a whole lot more if you have quality gear and clothing. You don’t have to buy a $1,500 bow to kill animals, but having quality clothing might save your life while you’re trying.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yeah I guess your right on that.
> 
> As an aside though, I take my equipment seriously, because nothing i hate more then equipment failure (in one form or another) in the field. In fact, I'm downright picky about my gear, but I have a "beer budget" when it comes to that, so I tend to obsess with finding out as much as I can.


Im the same way. I tend to live pretty frugal, so when it comes to making a purchase of anything of importance, including camo, i tend to over analyze things and think about it probably far longer then I should. I want my gear to be the best it can be to make up for any errors i make, while also not spending money on extras or gimmicks I don't need.


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Kwalk3 said:


> I also have 4 pairs of the Wrangler Outdoor performance Nylon pants. They don't have the gusseted crotch like most hunting pants or the Prana/Kuhl, but they have a 4-way stretch and low profile cargo pockets. I've found them to be pretty durable and they're a stretch Nylon like most hunting pants. $22 at Wal Mart. I know I might lose credibility uttering Wal Mart and Technical in the same sentence, but I heard about them on Rokslide and another backpacking site and figured for $20 it was worth a shot. They are great for everyday use too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple pair of these Wranglers as well.They are very comfortable and i love hiking in them. They are not very water resistant though.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well, I have to admit, kings camo recently got some business from me. I can't resist a good sale, and I'll buy local when I can. Got a couple pair of their Preacher pants, and a couple mid layers for half off. I'll let you know how they work out after I've used them enough to have a valid opinion.


That's the direction I'm heading these days, Kings or those hiker pants from Black Ovis you get on discount from Camofire.

I think I can look just as cool in those as the others make you look...


----------



## Topdogjr2002 (Jun 7, 2020)

:mrgreen: hahaha... That's such a funny movie. NAAAACHOOOO LIIIIBREEEEE!!!
Onto the disussion now...here's my worthless 2 cents from the MS Gulf Coast. Not many people in my neck of the woods wear sitka, firstlite, kuiu, skre or the other high dollar stuff, so I've probably asked about 10 people in different places about their gear.
Assuming the fit is good, when talking with non-sponsored people in the field(WY, CO, NM, MO, AK) that hunt in high dollar gear, I haven't heard a complaint other than stinky clothes after a week or so. I get that in my poly/cotton blend of camo when I whitetail hunt for 3 days. From what I've seen, they've developed some "technology" to fix the stench. In my experience of driving out west for 2-3 week hunts, the only clothes that don't wreak after a few days are my merino wool base layers. Not discounting other brands, but they're either black ovis or smartwool, because I can get them discounted, and I liked my first pair enough to buy more. The smartwool merino boxer briefs are great! No chafing and No stench! (google around for clearance items) I am tired of buying new pants every 2-3 years after I've worn through them and washed the ink out of the camo. After reading a ton of forums and reviews and convincing myself to skip a few offshore fishing trips to pay for a set of clothes, I just ordered a set of discounted sitka gear and am about to try out my new "stretchy pants _hunting!"_ I'll be breaking them in when I'm training on my treadmill first. I'll give some feedback to y'all after I get some miles on them. This fall I'm headed to see y'all in the Central Mountains Nebo unit for the muzzleloader elk hunt and then to Wyoming with my dad to chase some more elk with the bow and rifle.


----------

